# New pics of Kazam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Kazam just got put out in the pasture with the girls (and trust me... he is one happy fella :wink: ). I snapped a few shots of him! I didn't have anyone to hold him on a lead, so they are just pics of him getting used to the pasture :thumbup: Let me know what you think!!!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

He's one nice looking buck!!! love his color, does he have moonspots? he looks like one of my doe's sire.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He really is a pretty boy, Brandi!!! Now where the heck are my rice krispie treats :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jenna!!! :greengrin: Yes, he has moonspots :leap: You can see them better in the pics on this post I made a week or two ago viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10318 His registered name is Crookedcedar Farm Kazam, and he will be getting his *S soon! I am SO EXCITED!!! And he is just the sweetest boy!!! 



kelebek said:


> He really is a pretty boy, Brandi!!! Now where the heck are my rice krispie treats :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


I am going to town to get groceries tomorrow, so I will HOPEFULLY have them mailed off on Saturday :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehehehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh.... he's really nice.....  :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Pam!!!!!!!!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you Pam!!!!!!!!!!!


 Your so welcome Brandi.... :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS! :drool: Man, I love his moonspots though!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a very dairy looking fellow! Really like the length to his neck too.....and of course he is mostly BLACK!!! Can't go wrong there!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is very handsome...and looks like he likes those girls for sure! You are going to have some beautiful kids!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

He's getting his *S!!! WOW!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!! :leap: Don't worry... as soon as I have kids on the ground I will post TONS of pics!!!! :wink: 

Jenna- Yes, his Dam just earned her 1*M through the ADGA. I spoke with Christine of Crookedcedar Farm and she is going to send in the results to AGS... once that happens he will have his *S :leap:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!!! :stars:


----------

